# Why does my cat sit in my spot?



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, I have asked a cat loving friend and did a couple of internet searches, but have not found an answer for this question that satisfies me! Why does my cat prefer to sit on my husband's favorite chair or my spot on the couch? I don't mean when the spot is warm because we were there, but when we haven't sat there for hours and the spot is cold. Why does he do this? He especially seems to enjoy running ahead of us to jump up and sit in our spots. My husband is a pushover and will just sit somewhere else (or stand at his computer instead of sit down where the cat is!), but without fail I always make the cat move, much to his annoyance. Yet he still loves sitting in my spot.

Any ideas? There are plenty of other nice places to sit (chairs, lots of space on the couch, his cat bed, etc) so I don't think it's a coincidence that he prefers our spots.

Thanks


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Your his person, he loves you both and those spots smell like you most  Tinker loves to sleep on my side of the bed.. or my clothes -.-


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*A seat sniffer!!!*

yep, he's a seat sniffer! :daisy
Nothing wrong with that if he/she's a cat!!


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Marcia said:


> yep, he's a seat sniffer! :daisy
> Nothing wrong with that if he/she's a cat!!


Haha that cracked me up! Going to start calling Tinker a seat sniffer :yellbounce


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

How do you know it's because he loves us and wants to be close to our smell though? Is it an educated guess or opinion or what? I've also been told it's a dominance thing. The fact that he gets fussy when we make him move doesn't make it seem super lovey-dovey inspired to me.


----------

